# what to replace mornung glories with?



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

1-800miner said:


> I have netting hanging from the eaves of my front porch that supports morning glory every summer.
> Makes a great sun shade.
> Is there an annual climber that the bees will forage?


We have a native vine called virginia clematis. Bees love it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clematis_virginiana


----------



## goodlife bees (Feb 9, 2014)

we have silver lace vine and it blooms from about 2 weeks ago into early fall and it just buzzes with bees.


----------



## lilhouseonprairie (Jun 19, 2014)

Clematis is nice and comes in a lot of varities. 
Silver Lace vine is invasive and not native, so avoid it if you can. 

Honeysuckle is perinnial, you can fine native species, and it's a good nectar source. Where I am we always have pollen, but we have to plant to nectar. So, I planted lots of honeysuckle! 

You can't go wrong with grapes or thronless berries...


----------

